
Return to Nib’s Knoll (2014) - wholeness
https://aeon.co/essays/before-minecraft-or-snapchat-there-was-micromuse
======
zeveb
I think he's correct that Minecraft scratches much of the same itches that
MOOs scratch(ed). It's a little sad: at least some of the creations built as
MOOs are still around, but will there be _any_ Minecraft servers left in 30
years, and if so will any of them have builds from today on them?

------
kencausey
[https://www.mudconnect.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?mode=mud_listi...](https://www.mudconnect.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?mode=mud_listing&mud=MicroMUSE)

------
abjecton
I remember back then the atmosphere was of extreme politeness... crazy how
times have changed

------
emmelaich
Author is offering $1k to find his creation on MicroMuse.

It's a good story.

